# Cree flashlight/headlight attached to snowblower w/o stator



## BrooklynDaddy (Apr 28, 2016)

I read thru many posting here regarding LED lights for snowblowers. I haven't seen much of a discussion regarding the use of separate Cree Flashlight/headlights attachment. I have a Toro 826 Powermax OE - w/o a stator . 

Seeing how bicyclist are riding with CREE XM-L T6 flashlight/headlight attachment got me thinking that I can do something similar with my snowblower. I do not plan to drill any holes or make any modification to the metal for these attchment of lights - hanging it off the handle bar is my only option for this season (I also do not want the lights falling off due to the vibration).

I'm currently looking at these 2 options on Ebay (a headlight and a flashlight) - any comments or advices would be appreciated.

Headlamp with O rings to hold in place
US SHIPPING Securitylng 6000LM 5 x CREE XM-L T6 LED Bicycle Light Headlamp | eBay

Flashlight (2 or more)
2000LM CREE XM-L T6 LED Flashlight Zoomable Lamp Torch + Charger Battery | eBay

with Flashlight holder
360 Degree Bicycle LED Flashlight Mount Holder For Bicycle Torch Clip Clamp | eBay

TIA


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I briefly considered getting some lights for my blowers but being retired I never have to blow snow in the dark. However, when I was looking I wanted something that wouldn't concentrate the light. I was looking for more of a floodlight than a spotlight. Something you might want to consider.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I like the idea of the holder that could easily be attached to the snow thro's handle bars. I've got a bunch of those flashlights already... most of them zoom in and out.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Below is a Xeccon 1210 mountain bike LED headlight and a bar mount on my Snowmaster. 

Employing two lights (one on each side) would provide better balance and eliminate the shadowing thats going on with my setup. 

Isolating them from vibration is the main challenge.


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

The mountain biking forum MTBR does an annual review of headlights. It's more info about lights than you ever wanted to know, and you'll end up spending more money than you ever wanted to spend!

http://reviews.mtbr.com/2016-bike-lights-shootout-headlights

The reviews are detailed including measurements of actual lumens output, and pictures of the beam patterns. The beam patterns are also compared all on one page here:

http://reviews.mtbr.com/2016-bike-lights-shootout-beam-patterns

I ended up buying the Gloworm XS for my handle bars, and Gloworm X2 for my helmet (
(2200 & 1500 lumens) They're unreal - brighter than some cars headlights. It's way more than you'd ever need for snow blowing but I do use the helmet light all the time. I just put on my bike helmet when I need to wander around the property at night!

From one of my rides:


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

I have battery powered leds on both of my two stage machines, two mounted on the snotek and four mounted on the sno thro. Bought two packs of three at costco for $15 each. They are brighter than needed.


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

If I were buying only one light I'd mount it on my head, not on the machine. 

A) it automatically points where you're looking 
B) you will end up using it for lots of things, not just when snow blowing. 

If you're doing 2 lights then one on the machine is beneficial. Having multiple lights coming from different angles helps with shadowing and depth perception. But do you really need that while snow blowing at 0.5 miles per hour? 

What is important, for me anyway, is to be able to turn my head and see the bear that's coming to eat me for dinner.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Heres the sno thro


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

$70 for a light? 



tdipaul said:


> Below is a Xeccon 1210 mountain bike LED headlight and a bar mount on my Snowmaster.
> 
> Employing two lights (one on each side) would provide better balance and eliminate the shadowing thats going on with my setup.
> 
> Isolating them from vibration is the main challenge.


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

Kielbasa said:


> $70 for a light?


How about $750

http://www.lupinenorthamerica.com/Betty_R_5000_Lumen_Lamphead.asp


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

matto said:


> If I were buying only one light I'd mount it on my head, not on the machine.
> 
> A) it automatically points where you're looking
> B) you will end up using it for lots of things, not just when snow blowing.
> ...


After trying the machine mount route I'd have to agree with this


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

tdipaul said:


> Below is a...and a bar mount on my Snowmaster.


Would you mind sharing where you got your bar mount? 

I'd like to add a back red flashing light (from my bike) for when I'm clearing access to my mailbox. I've had a few close calls of trucks flying right by me when I'm on the return sweep and close to the road.

Mounting one on the handlebars without an extension would just be blocked by the guy running the blower. :icon-shocked:

I'm at the top of a hill and I'd sure feel better that I would be a little safer.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

You got me googling it and I'm seeing a bunch on ebay and gearbest now.


----------



## BrooklynDaddy (Apr 28, 2016)

*Gloworm XS on snowblower ?*



matto said:


> I ended up buying the Gloworm XS for my handle bars, and Gloworm X2 for my helmet (2200 & 1500 lumens) They're unreal - brighter than some cars headlights. It's way more than you'd ever need for snow blowing but I do use the helmet light all the time. I just put on my bike helmet when I need to wander around the property at night!


 
Have you ever try mounting the Gloworm XS on your snowblower ? Or do you know of any bracket that will allow me to do so ? There are similar type of Cree XM-L T6 lights available on Ebay BUT they are sold with rubber O rings - and I do not trust them to stay on the handle bar with the vibration.


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

BrooklynDaddy said:


> Have you ever try mounting the Gloworm XS on your snowblower ? Or do you know of any bracket that will allow me to do so ? There are similar type of Cree XM-L T6 lights available on Ebay BUT they are sold with rubber O rings - and I do not trust them to stay on the handle bar with the vibration.


The XS comes with a nice metal clamp. I havent tried attaching it to a blower but it works great on a mountain bike handle bar. 

But I suspect the O-rings could work fine if they are well designed and are the right length for the bar you're trying to attach them too. If they can hold a light on a mountain bike going down a rocky descent they'll hold up to a blower's vibration. 

The main question for both would be the diameter of what you're trying to attach it too. If it's larger or smaller than what the light mount was designed for you might have issues.


----------



## BrooklynDaddy (Apr 28, 2016)

*Blowing snow during the night ?*



micah68kj said:


> I briefly considered getting some lights for my blowers but being retired I never have to blow snow in the dark.



I felt the same way - wait until the morning to deal with the snow. Unfortunately, learn the hard way - temperature dropped in the middle of the night - and the ice formed made it hard for the impellor - chute kept clogging.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

matto said:


> If I were buying only one light I'd mount it on my head, not on the machine.
> 
> A) it automatically points where you're looking
> B) you will end up using it for lots of things, not just when snow blowing.
> ...


have to agree and disagree....a light on your head is benificial, but cant compare to a light affixed to the machine. in my situation, a glance off to the side with a light on my head may result in sucking up a branch that blew off and is barely visible. dedicated lighting works well for that scenario.i do have dual lights on both my 2 stage machines, one pointed about 6 feet out, and the other is high beam so to speak 
not so worried bout bears this time of year....they are napping now.


----------



## BrooklynDaddy (Apr 28, 2016)

*EBay special-Lamp CREE XM-L T6 - 11 LEDs*

Just delivered - 11 LED - with battery and charger for <$19.00 
with 18450 battery and charger - and a headband.
CREE XM-L T6 - 11 LEDs (very very bright)

See pics - 11 LED - Next to a Quarter - to judge the size - weight is about 7 oz.

Now I need to figure out how to mount the light to snow blower 
(may also have to following the double holder extension).


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

BrooklynDaddy said:


> I felt the same way - wait until the morning to deal with the snow. Unfortunately, learn the hard way - temperature dropped in the middle of the night - and the ice formed made it hard for the impellor - chute kept clogging.


Hm.. Haven't experienced that yet. Hope it doesn't happen.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I am not too keen on having a light with a separate battery pack to have something else to mount. I think I would want to mount two lights. One on each handle bar. My problem is picking the correct light. I have looked on Amazon for 2 pack lights with mounts. But I am not sure on what to try. 



BrooklynDaddy said:


> Just delivered - 11 LED - with battery and charger for <$19.00
> CREE XM-L T6 - 11 LEDs (very very bright)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

Kielbasa said:


> I am not too keen on having a light with a separate battery pack to have something else to mount. I think I would want to mount two lights. One on each handle bar. My problem is picking the correct light. I have looked on Amazon for 2 pack lights with mounts. But I am not sure on what to try.


I hear ya. So many to choose from. My son bought me this light 2 years ago and it has been perfect. Mine came with 2 batteries and a charger. Light lasts about 1-1/2 hours on high and a little over 2 on low. The illumination is great. I mount it on my bike for our night rides which last about 2 hours. I zip tie a folded piece of tool cart drawer liner to my handlebar and then paracord the light to the padding. Works for me. I'm looking to get one of those clamp mounts.

Unfortunately this model is discontinued. I'm looking for an equivalent and I'll buy 2 more.


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

I've got a bunch of LED flashlights – all pretty small – and by far the CREEs are the best.

If I can find a couple close to the above, I'll definitely mount one on my newer blower, when I need more light than the factory LED. 

I like the old incandescent (halogen?) light on my 828 quite a bit better than the factory LED on the HSS1332 and there's no way I'm upgrading the coil just to add one light – at least for now.


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

matto said:


> If I were buying only one light I'd mount it on my head, not on the machine.


 
Even though my Ariens came with a light, whenever I blow at night I use either my Streamlight Trident or Sceptor headlamp.


I like the fact that if I have to look up into the auger housing after hearing a "weird" noise, just to make sure all is well, that I can easily see what's going on. The light on my blower just creates shadows in there. 


When cleaning out our driveway(s) I have to do at least one refuel, usually two, and my headlamp lets me see in the tank while filling up so I don't overfill, or overflow. 


On top of that I usually adjust my skid shoes once, due to different conditions in different areas, and my headlamp aids in that process. It also helps in doing a "pre-blow" oil level check.......


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

BrooklynDaddy said:


> ...Now I need to figure out how to mount the light to snow blower (may also have to following the double holder extension).


When you get it figured out, would you be able to take some shots and post them? Some of us would also like to know how the light works out and how long a charge lasts.

Thanks


----------



## BrooklynDaddy (Apr 28, 2016)

jrom said:


> When you get it figured out, would you be able to take some shots and post them? Some of us would also like to know how the light works out and how long a charge lasts.


See pics - with the standard rubber O ring shipped in box - it held in place - I run the snowblower for only 10 minutes (not enough gas for now) - light did NOT move - did NOT fall off. 

I only left Cree T6 XM-L on for 45 minutes at full level (had to leave for meeting). Don't plan to use for more than an hour at a time.

Planned to get a 2nd light for the other side - most likely a zoom Torch flashlight (for the long distance).


----------



## thellamattina (Feb 5, 2016)

Very interesting concept - I've been wanting to do the same thing to mine. I will report back if I come with any other ideas or lights.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Guys, if there is a lot of wind and snow blowing around, does it quickly cover the end of the flashing obscuring the light output? There may not be enough heat from these LEDs to melt the accumulating snow


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

the led's do get covered in snow , and if the machine is stored in a heated area, it will happen quite quickly. but i do find that even with a dusting of snow over them , they throw plenty of light. i wipe mine off about once an hour when conditions are bad.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Interesting. Thanks, nwcove! I'm definitely going to give it a shot.


Is there a BIG storm heading in your direction?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

The way I see it, I only see where my head goes. Up, down, left or right.


----------



## NewShockerGuy (Dec 16, 2016)

jrom said:


> Would you mind sharing where you got your bar mount?
> 
> I'd like to add a back red flashing light (from my bike) for when I'm clearing access to my mailbox. I've had a few close calls of trucks flying right by me when I'm on the return sweep and close to the road.
> 
> ...


 
+2 on this bar mount please.. I want to do the exact same thing. For some reason I am guessing this is expensive due to the actual shaft being carbon fiber....lol

EDIT: Not as bad as I thought?
https://www.amazon.com/Alonea-Flashlight-Bicycle-Accessories-Extender/dp/B01N8OH4XW/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1482476191&sr=8-15&keywords=bar+mount+light


https://www.amazon.com/Lightweight-Handlebar-Extension-Headlights-Smartphone/dp/B01JIOMU8S/ref=sr_1_28?ie=UTF8&qid=1482476215&sr=8-28&keywords=bar+mount+light


Edit2:
This looks promising and is cheap. Very good reviews too.
https://www.amazon.com/Sahara-Sailor-Headlight-Rechargeable-4400mAh/dp/B0188I6YNM




Thanks,
-Nigel


----------

